# Bernie Kuntz quote



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> "A final bit of advise: Never trust a Republican with your public land. Never trust a democrat with your firearms".


From Kuntz's column in the Friday January 8 in the Jamestown Sun. Kuntz's column was on Obama's new executive action, but his final sentence was a huge point to ponder. Right now there is some guy in Oregon who burned up some federal land. I think they are being to harsh with him since he and his some were in prison for a year I think it was and the judge said there was a mandatory five year sentence for terrorism. Terrorism ---- really, for burning a couple hundred acres. That isn't the bad part. One of the nut job Bundies is there and they have taken over a Wildlife Refuge and say they are not leaving until???? I think they wanted the refuge returned to the ranchers. Another land grab.

Lets get this in perspective. I think it was 1846 when Oregon became a territory, and 1859 when they became a state. Like most states when acquired by the United States most of their land was government owned. Farmers, ranchers, miners, lumber companies, railroads etc acquired land from the government. Sometimes through improvement, sometimes for free to stimulate the development of the west. In any event if we were to give back all the land to original owners (after the native Americans) it would all go back to the government. I get a kick out of these land grabbers with their comments about returning it to original owners. The ranchers better shut up before Obama wants to give it back to the Native Americans.

I always vote conservative, but with reservations when I think about our public land. Over and over I will say we have a two party system. Perverts and money worshipers.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ranching used to be a lifestyle.... Good or bad It is no longer a lifestyle, it is a business and has to be run as a business. In that business you either own land, lease land or do both....... There is NEVER a guarantee lease land will be yours forever......If you lose lease land you either have to find other land to lease or maybe downsize. As I understand it in this case the government probably canceled some leased and purchased some land to add to the Refuge. A suspect in some cases the loss of leases caused some of the ranchers financial problems and forced them to go out of business and sell their land, which the government bought. Were they forced out of business by the government as claimed ? No more so than if their leases were privately held and lost..... Like said, ranching has to be run as a business.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

A great quote, Plainsman! Too true! I doubt a guy like GST or Fritz would agree! LOL!

Guys like Bundy are demanding that GOVT land be "taken back" from the govt and given back to,the original owners! To who??? The Natives? They'd better be careful what they wish for!
I'd vote to keep it Fed. We're it not for Teddy R and his sneaky buddies back 116 years or so most of us hunters wouldn't have a place to hunt, ATV, hike, mt bike, fishing access etc Without public land,,the best we could hope for would be pay as you go or stay home and become a couch potato!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> A great quote, Plainsman! Too true! I doubt a guy like GST or Fritz would agree! LOL!
> 
> Guys like Bundy are demanding that GOVT land be "taken back" from the govt and given back to,the original owners! To who??? The Natives? They'd better be careful what they wish for!
> I'd vote to keep it Fed. We're it not for Teddy R and his sneaky buddies back 116 years or so most of us hunters wouldn't have a place to hunt, ATV, hike, mt bike, fishing access etc Without public land,,the best we could hope for would be pay as you go or stay home and become a couch potato!


 :beer: :beer: :beer: I was talking to a fellow in Montana. I'm getting to old to pack an elk out so I thought I could just hire a guy with a horse. Nope. Remember the law they passed a couple of years ago about corner jumping? Look at it like a checkers board. If black is private and red is public you can't jump from one red corner to the other, even if your feet don't touch black. This was is simply to keep public off land they own. Now they made it against the law for a common Joe to pack out your elk. It has to be a licensed guide. The guides in Montana are going to get a choke hold on our public land just like those in Wyoming where you by law must hire a guide on wilderness land. I have a better idea. Don't let guides use public land for private profit. Landowners and guides are going to destroy the American heritage of hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Regarding the corner jumping, you really have to question a game dept/state that acquires land for public use WITHOUT acquiring some type of access rights to the property... I suppose one could Parachute in..LOL........ Fortunately for the most part ND treats section lines as an easement (travel).

I know the states have authority in property issues but I wonder how the Federal Courts would see this issue as it pertains to blocking access to federal land.............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember that crazy Bundy in Nevada. His kid is sitting up trouble in Oregon. He says God directed him to do it. Now I am Christian and not mocking God, but so many very bad people have tried to mask their evil intentions by proclaiming influence by God. It's not that Christians are bad as other evil people will imply. It's that evil people know many good people can be deceived in this manner.

Isn't it odd that someone who hates government is my h as this younger Bundy would take out a half million dollar government loan for his trucking business. Those who approve of Bundy are those who have their eye on getting government land into their private ownership, and cheap.


----------

